# Theodore Canal 3/8/12



## auwallace (Mar 9, 2012)

Hey, first post here, long time lurker. I'm new to kayak fishing, although i've been fishing all my life and kayaking for the past ten years. It took me until recently to take advantage of my close proximity to the theodore industrial canal in mobile. I've been a handful of times recently but this is my first report. I started fishing around 12:30 pm today and immediately hooked up on a couple small trout and trash fish (croakers) using gulp minnows (watermelon). After that it went cold. I fished from the bridge to the turn around in the back with nothing more than pinfish nibbles. I made my way back past the bridge and immediately hooked up on a keeper trout under some birds near some rocks. Then I fished out towards the point in the big turn around and back with no luck until I got back to the bridge and hooked up to a nice flounder. Both the speck and the flounder were caught on 3" new penny gulp shrimp on a 1/8 jig worked slow. 

I have yet to really get into a mess of fish at the canal, i've caught a couple here and a couple there but i haven't seem to hit them at the right time yet. There was a lot of activity today but it seemed as though there weren't any big fish feeding. Here's a pick of the catch.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Congrats on the catch and welcome to the chaos.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice fish. Keep at it, the IC holds some big specks in the spring


----------



## fdavidson (Nov 8, 2010)

I saw you when I drove across the bridge this afternoon. Let me know if your looking for someone to go with ,just finished my trailer for my P.A. I live at fowl river got a couple of good spots you might like to try.


----------



## auwallace (Mar 9, 2012)

fdavidson said:


> I saw you when I drove across the bridge this afternoon. Let me know if your looking for someone to go with ,just finished my trailer for my P.A. I live at fowl river got a couple of good spots you might like to try.


Thanks, given the forecast for today i was surprised there were not more of us fishing this afternoon. I'm fairly familiar with west fowl river, but know little about the bay side. Although it isn't what i'm doing now I am an archaeologist and have spent time identifying many archaeological sites along west fowl river and the mississippi sound. A lot of the prehistoric shell middens make great fishing spots. However, I've mainly been fishing the canal cause i live off of hillcrest making it way too convenient.


----------



## pole squeezer (Oct 29, 2008)

I don't view a croaker as trash fish, they are the 3rd member of the drum family, and a 3 pounder can put up a good fight on light, or ultra lite tackle. Biggest one I've ever caught was 4lbs, many years ago in the bayou behind the Civitan club bld, on 2nd street in warrington. They are also pretty good eating at the table, and have saved many a bad fishing trip for me. Great looking flounder though, you're hooked on this kayak fishing now. lol


----------



## auwallace (Mar 9, 2012)

pole squeezer said:


> I don't view a croaker as trash fish, they are the 3rd member of the drum family, and a 3 pounder can put up a good fight on light, or ultra lite tackle. Biggest one I've ever caught was 4lbs, many years ago in the bayou behind the Civitan club bld, on 2nd street in warrington. They are also pretty good eating at the table, and have saved many a bad fishing trip for me. Great looking flounder though, you're hooked on this kayak fishing now. lol


had they been bull croaks i would agree, but these were of the six inch variety....holy crap a four pound croaker is a monster


----------



## pole squeezer (Oct 29, 2008)

I read you, good gulf fishing bait. Years ago, 3-4 pound croakers were plentiful. They're not now. On the east coast from Va, to Fla, bull croakers are still around in good numbers.


----------

